# Meet Tinkerbell



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Me and all the kids, yes all FIVE of them took the six-hour drive to San Fransisco to pick up Little Tinkerbell.

We had a ball. It was a great trip. We spent the night at my son's and his wife's house. They have three dogs of their own, so there was a total of NINE dogs in his house









In any case, Tinks was an emergency pick up. Her owner could no longer care for her. It was actually a very sad situation. Tinks is a good girl. Very well socialized, and even gets along with LBB. She's 13-months-old, and a whopping 5 pounds. 

Tinkerbell had her spay this morning, and will be adopted next week. Here's a pic, before her grooming, with Cindy. This is who is adopting her. She is a lovely lady. I'm so excited for her.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

awww...she is a cutie!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Ahhhhhhh, she is a cutie. Now ladies...we have all had that smile....Cindy looks so darn happy!!!!

I see what you mean about her ears and the matts Debbie....I hope that the groomer will be able to cut them out without having to shave them down. What a beautiful little girl. I love her eyes.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Wow ... a rescue and an adoption. BING! BANG! BOOM! Way to go, Debbie.

Glad all the kids got a field trip to San Francisco - lucky ducks!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Ahhhhhhh, she is a cutie. Now ladies...we have all had that smile....Cindy looks so darn happy!!!!
> 
> I see what you mean about her ears and the matts Debbie....I hope that the groomer will be able to cut them out without having to shave them down. What a beautiful little girl. I love her eyes.[/B]


Suz ~ I know, the matts make her ears look like a poodle. I took her to the groomers on Tuesday, and they got ALL the matting out, without shaving them









I'll take some new pics tonight, if she's up to it.

And, yes, doesn't Cindy look happy. I know she'll take very good care of little Tinks. My son calls her Stinkerbell, Stinks, and Stinkie. What is it with the male species


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

[/QUOTE]
Suz ~ I know, the matts make her ears look like a poodle. I took her to the groomers on Tuesday, and they got ALL the matting out, without shaving them









I'll take some new pics tonight, if she's up to it.

And, yes, doesn't Cindy look happy. I know she'll take very good care of little Tinks. My son calls her Stinkerbell, Stinks, and Stinkie. What is it with the male species







[/QUOTE] 


Hahaha..yep, the males love to mess up a perfectly good name. My daughter's name is
Libby and her dad calls her Libbers.











Tinkerbell is so cute. I know her new owner will love her forever.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Another success story.............Deb you are amazing.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Well thanks Debbie for sharing the news with everyone else. I already knew ALL about it!!








teehee..hee!









You really have to be pushed, don't ya now.......


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Phew! Debbie, i thought you were getting another one there.

She is a cutie & i wish her lots & lots of fun filled, loved & happy years with her new mummy


----------



## Binky's Mom (Jun 29, 2006)

[ My son calls her Stinkerbell, Stinks, and Stinkie. What is it with the male species








[/QUOTE]


My son calls Bianca little white furry Satan. No one be upset-it is a joke-he is 16 and Binky knows that "Bubbies are for fun"-whenever she is around him, she will start jumping and nipping (this is how they play) he really loves her a lot-especially for her girl-magnet properties.
Cindy and Binky


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Way to go, Deb.














Great that Tinks has her new home already! Congrats to Cindy!


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

Love hearing about rescues finding their forever homes!! Tinkerbell looks so cute with her new mommy!
















Karyn


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... a story like this warms my heart... thank you for sharing


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

What a wonderful happy story and a sweet little girl now has a forever home, and she looks so happy with her new mom too







Way to go Tinkerbell and Deb


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for sharing your wonderful story! I just love happy-ending rescue stories!

What a precious little girl! I hope people read this story and give some thought to adopting a rescue instead of going the tradional puppy route. There are some absolutely wonderful little dogs (look at Tinkerbell's face!) looking for their forever homes!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Me and all the kids, yes all FIVE of them took the six-hour drive to San Fransisco to pick up Little Tinkerbell.



Who drove???









What is it with the male species







[/QUOTE] 


Hahaha..yep, the males love to mess up a perfectly good name. My daughter's name is
Libby and her dad calls her Libbers.








[/QUOTE]


I'm going to think of a suitable come back here which will adequately defend all male the world over... I just have not thought of it ... yet...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what a great story....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just saw this posting this morning and what a wonderful start to my day!! To know another little dog has been "rescued" and adopted to a loving home...ahhhh what a way to start the day....LOVE it!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Way to go.







Those little, small girls are the easy ones, aren't they? There is usually a waiting list a mile long.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > Me and all the kids, yes all FIVE of them took the six-hour drive to San Fransisco to pick up Little Tinkerbell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes, the small/young ones are in demand. I must say though, given a choice, I would take my big-fat OLD Daisy girl. Saggy vagina and all


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > > Me and all the kids, yes all FIVE of them took the six-hour drive to San Fransisco to pick up Little Tinkerbell.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------

